# Why do cats always want to be with us?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone know?


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

lol i am of not much help but i wonder the same thing. or rather, why do they want to be with us when we are sleeping, in the middle of doing something, or going somewhere? when i have time and want to cuddle and love on them, they seem like they want to play or be somewhere else. when i'm trying to do something, or sleeping, that's when they want to be pet, cuddle, or head butt my feet as im trying to walk by.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I know mine always want to be with me because I always want to be with them when I'm home! I'm always asking them questions, and talking to them. They 'help' me pick dinner, Muffin always 'helps' me when I go to the basement to get something from the freezer, Torri 'helps' me fold laundry, Jitzu is always within 5 feet of me when I'm home. Doran lately has to settle with crying from afar since his naughty little bum is still tethered to the cat post, but once he's decided to behave again he'll be 'helping' with all sorts of things again.

I think it has to do with how you interact with them. I expect them to chat back at me, to look interested and attentive, and to respond when I call them. So they do.
I know people who just 'have a cat'. Basically these cats just live in a house with people. I know several families like this. They eiether don't have time, or interest, for their feine companions so they don't have the same type of relationship. Their kitties are fine just going about their day, they really don't care if the people are home or not as long as they get fed.
...as a sidenote with people I'm close to who have cats like that the cats have learned to be friendlier with me because I make a point of greeting them. Even if I just say hi from across the room, if I'm there lots they get to know me and expect that interaction.

The other side of the coin is that when I really need to get cleaning done I have to either let the kitties have some outside time in the yard, or give them a special toy in their room while I'm working. They don't mind that either.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

Because our bodies are warm, and we feed them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow wants to be with me because I'm absolutely awesome....from his perspective.

I'm always warm and willing to cuddle, I am the giver of food and giver of treats. When he's lazy and wants onto a surface I'm there to lift him if he howls. If he wants petting I'm there to provide it...... being close to us make it easier for us to wait on them.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> MowMow wants to be with me because I'm absolutely awesome....from his perspective.
> 
> I'm always warm and willing to cuddle, I am the giver of food and giver of treats. When he's lazy and wants onto a surface I'm there to lift him if he howls. If he wants petting I'm there to provide it...... being close to us make it easier for us to wait on them.


I concur.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Isn't it interesting that non cat people think cats are solitaire, independent, arrogant animals. This is so far from the truth! Even ferals form colonies! Cats form bonds, are affectionate, and love our routines with them.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, it's a misconception born of the fact that cats have to separate into territories in order to have only 1 cat per source of food and water. All my strays live alone, in this sense. But they do seek company. And when they get used to another cat, they enjoy the company very much. I've noticed that Prince will refuse to go home when there are cats he likes around. When those leave, he soon agrees to go home. And if there are no cats downstairs, he's in a hurry to go back home.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

my cat follows me around everywhere i go,....it seems like i have 2 eyes staring at me constantly....no kidding.


----------



## Ripley (Jul 7, 2011)

Ripley lets me wander around by myself, except if I'm going to the toilet or I'm cooking in the kitchen. I understand the kitchen (FOOD!) but the toilet is funny. She's sitting as still as a statue in the middle of the hall in front of the toilet door when I come out. Then I get a "meow?" I've tried explaining to her that I have to go too...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Only "solitary" cat I knew. still wanted to at least be in a room with people (not other cats) but liked to be across the room and up high and not be touched... Unless he wanted to be touched. then you didn't dare pet him as much as let him sit on you or risk a bite.. Thats the closest I have seen to "solitary" for indoor cats anyways..

Most of the time I just try not to laugh out loud when someone says they need a cat because they are independant and won't bother them while they work...

Of course my cats escort me everywhere, help me with everything, and talk about anything that crosses their furry little minds.. constantly. I am typing this now one sitting on my lap using my arm as a chin rest, another 3 feet away stretched out but staring.. and another knocking toys about, looking up to make sure he has an audience.. the fourth is on a shelf in the other room in the exact spot he can see into my room and where I am sitting. Yeah.. no privacy for me, but at least they can't tell on me.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, wants to be with me in the Winter because I provide HEAT!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ripley said:


> She's sitting as still as a statue in the middle of the hall in front of the toilet door when I come out.


......................You're allowed to shut the bathroom door??


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Because I fed Ritz. Because I give great neck massages. Because it beats living on the streets (as Ritz did the first four to six months of her life). Because I'm convinced Ritz was placed in my life to teach me about forgiveness. I'd never had a pet, much less cat, before. And I'm over 50.
But sometimes she wants to be alone. And she's entitled. She's 'human', just like me. And moody, just like me.
But I do wish I understood her more !


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

MowMow said:


> ......................You're allowed to shut the bathroom door??


That's funny when Samantha was young and I lived in an apartment alone except for her, when I was on the porcelain throne that's when she wanted to play "Mouse Ball" she'd bring me a rattle mouse and I'd try to toss it past her.
This was almost impossible as she could leap high into the air I snag the mouse by a single claw, she also like to play hockey with the dangley piece of plastic from a gallon jug of milk.
Once I had to get behind the fridge and I found about 50 of them underneath.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Still laughing*



Hepburn said:


> Because our bodies are warm, and we feed them.


My, but you do carry on. Can't you just get to the point! :lol:


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

MowMow said:


> ......................You're allowed to shut the bathroom door??


Wow.. I can't do that .. If i do cat paws appear under it and scratching and meowing get frantic. Then they trip me on the way out as they rush in when I do open it.. but most of the time one is already in there when i get there.


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

I think cats know just how crazy we are about them!


----------

